# الاب والابن والروح القدس



## yousef5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام للجميع

اريد ان افهم لماذا الاب هو الاصل كاقنوم بم ان الابن والروح القدس متلازمين منذ البدايه معا وليس هناك من سبق الاخر 
فلماذا نقول ان الاب هو الاصل وان الابن والروح القدس منبثقين منه الا يعني هذا انه هناك من سبق الاخر


وشكرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*سكوربيون ، ما تفعله مخالف للقوانين ويعرضك للحظر بشكل مباشر*

*لا تتكلم في المسيحات هنا واترك الإجابة للمسيحيين *

*كلامك خطأ ولا تكرره*


----------



## أَمَة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> سلام للجميع
> 
> اريد ان افهم لماذا الاب هو الاصل كاقنوم بم ان الابن والروح القدس متلازمين منذ البدايه معا وليس هناك من سبق الاخر
> فلماذا نقول ان الاب هو الاصل وان الابن والروح القدس منبثقين منه الا يعني هذا انه هناك من سبق الاخر
> وشكرا


 
*تماما* مثل الشمس التي هي الأصل في مصدر الحرارة ومنها ينبعث النور بدون انفصال بين الشمس وحرارتها ونورها.

*تماما *مثل النبع الذي هو الأصل في مصدر الماء وفيه تكمن القوة الدافعة للماء. الماء تخرج من النبع بالقوة الكامنة فيه بدون أن تنفصل عنه.

*هذه تشابية لتقرب الى العقل البشر ما يستطيع أن يستوعبه، ولكنها ليست كاملة الدقة.*


----------



## أَمَة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *سكوربيون ، ما تفعله مخالف للقوانين ويعرضك للحظر بشكل مباشر*
> 
> *لا تتكلم في المسيحات هنا واترك الإجابة للمسيحيين *
> 
> *كلامك خطأ ولا تكرره*


 

*للتأكيد على كلام الأخ المبارك مولكا*
*حذفت مشاركات سكوربيون لأن الردود في هذا القسم للأعضاء المسيحيين.*


----------



## scorpion81 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اسف على المخالفة


----------



## yousef5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> *تماما* مثل الشمس التي هي الأصل في مصدر الحرارة ومنها ينبعث النور بدون انفصال بين الشمس وحرارتها ونورها.
> 
> *تماما *مثل النبع الذي هو الأصل في مصدر الماء وفيه تكمن القوة الدافعة للماء. الماء تخرج من النبع بالقوة الكامنة فيه بدون أن تنفصل عنه.
> 
> *هذه تشابية لتقرب الى العقل البشر ما يستطيع أن يستوعبه، ولكنها ليست كاملة الدقة.*



هل هذا يعني ان الله اكثر من العقل والروح 
يعني الشمس (الاب)  هي مصدر النور (الابن)  والحراره (الروح القدس)
هل هذا يعني ان الاب او الله لديه ما هو اكثر من العقل والروح بما انه الاب  ام ان الله يتكون من عقل وروح فقط


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2010)

> اريد ان افهم لماذا الاب هو الاصل كاقنوم بم ان الابن والروح القدس متلازمين منذ البدايه معا وليس هناك من سبق الاخر
> فلماذا نقول ان الاب هو الاصل وان الابن والروح القدس منبثقين منه الا يعني هذا انه هناك من سبق الاخر


*باختصار لان الكلام دا شرحناه كتير السبق يكون فى الزمانيات
والجوهر الالهى فوق الزمن فهو سرمدى
ولا يوجد زمن فى السرمدية 
وبالتالى لا ينطبق معايير الزمن على الجوهر الالهى 
فالله وكلمته وروحه ازلى لا يخضع لمعايير الزمن من حيث التقدم والتاخر
وجود الله وجود ازلى
وولادة الكلمة منه ولادة ازلية
وانبثاق الروح انبثاق ازلى 
والازلية غير زمنية*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*ناخد مثل زمنى الشمس 
فوجود الشمس وولادة الضوء منها وانبعاث الحرارة الفرق الزمنى بين كل منهم هو صفر
فلو وجدت الشمس دون ضوء او حرارة تصبح عبارة عن كتلة غازات غير مضيئة وبلا حرارة نشعر بوجودها عن طريقها
لكن حينما وجدت الشمس فى نفس اللحظة ارسلت شعاع ضوئها وانبثق منها حرارتها والفرق الزمنى بين الشمس وضوئها وحرارتها صفر
فان كان هناك امثلة زمنية يكون فيها الفرق الزمنى فيها صفر فمبالك بالسرمدية والازلية*


----------



## أَمَة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> هل هذا يعني ان الله اكثر من العقل والروح
> يعني الشمس (الاب) هي مصدر النور (الابن) والحراره (الروح القدس)
> هل هذا يعني ان الاب او الله لديه ما هو اكثر من العقل والروح بما انه الاب ام ان الله يتكون من عقل وروح فقط


 

أخي *يوسف*

لقد شرح لك الأخ المبارك *شمس الحق* ما يكفي عن تساوي الآب والإبن والروح القدس بما قاله عن الشمس وولادة النور وانبعاث الحرارة.

يبقى علي أن ارد على قولك أن "*الله يتكون*"هذا كلام خطير لأن *المُتَكَوِنْ *له من *كَوَنَهُ. *وهذا يعني أن المتكون مخلوق من الذي كونه..... هل فهمت؟

أضف الى ذلك أن كل ما مكون من عناصر ينتهي بتحلل عناصره... فهل هذا ينطبق على الله سبحانه وتعالى.

*الله بجوهره* لم يره أحد ولكنه بكل تأكيد يوصف بأنه *بسيط* بمعنى أنه *غير* *مركب*. لأن المركب ينفصل ولا يعود له وجود.  لذلك عندما نشبه الثالوث (الآب والإبن والروح القدس) للإنسان (جسد وعقل وروح) لتقريب الفكر للعقل البشري وليس أكثر، يكون تشبيهنا ناقص. لأن الإنسان لا يعود له وجود بين الناس عندما تنفصل روحه عن جسده. 

أطلب من الرب بكل صدق وتواضع القلب أن يظهر لك ما ان غير على فهمه.


----------



## yousef5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أخي *يوسف*
> 
> لقد شرح لك الأخ المبارك *شمس الحق* ما يكفي عن تساوي الآب والإبن والروح القدس بما قاله عن الشمس وولادة النور وانبعاث الحرارة.
> 
> ...



انا اقصد بم ان الابن هو العقل والروح القدس هو روح الله فهل الاب له ما هو اكثر من هذا بما انه الاب


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاب هو كينونة الله
*


----------



## yousef5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الاب هو كينونة الله
> *



منا عارف

مفيش جديد


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*امال انت عايز ايه
*


----------



## yousef5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اقصد بم ان الابن هو العقل والروح القدس هو روح الله فهل الاب له ما هو اكثر من هذا بما انه  الاصل


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياريت اللى فاهم الاخ يوسف عايز يقول ايه يقولى علشان انا مش فاهم الصراحة 
*


----------



## yousef5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياريت اللى فاهم الاخ يوسف عايز يقول ايه يقولى علشان انا مش فاهم الصراحة
> *



بما ان الاب هو الاصل وان الابن والروح منبثقين منه فهل لديه ما هو اكثر من الروح والعقل ام ان الله هو روح وعقل فقط


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*هو برضة مش فاهم بس انا هحاول اجاوب شوية بس مش عارف هجاوب على اللى فى عقلك ولالا
شوف يا حبيبى كل اقنوم بيمثل جوهر الله كاملا وليس جزء 
الاب هو الكينونة الالهية والوجود الالهى وهو نفسه الجوهر الالهى بملئه
ومن الاب ولد الكلمة او بمعنى ادق اللوغوس ولد منه وليس منبثق
فهنا الاب هو والدا للكلمة والكلمة ابنه 
ومن الاب انبثق الروح القدوس 
فهنا الاب الباعث والروح القدوس هو المنبثق 
ففى اوجه كتير للاب 
1-هو الله بكامل وملء جوهره
2-هو كينونة الله ووجوده الازلى
3-هو الوالد لكلمته العاقل الناطق
4-هو الباعث لروحه الازلى 
مش فاهم يعنى ايه فى اكتر من العقل والروح
يعنى تقصد ان ليه  ثلاث اقانيم فقط مش اربعة او خمسة دا اللى تقصده ولا ايه*


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> ...... فهل الاب له ما هو اكثر من هذا بما انه *الاصل*


 

*أخي الحبيب *

*لا يوجد عند الله أصل وفروع *

*الله هو الصورة التي يراها الغريب ( الغير مؤمن ) *

*وعندما تدخل الى حضرة الله بالايمان ... يكشف الله عن ما يريد أولاده بالتمتع به *

*فنعرف الآب السماوي ومحبته الباذلة *

*ونعرف من بُذِلَ لأجلنا ( المسيح بحسب الجسد ) *

*ونتيقن من أن الروح القدس يسكن فينا ويرشدنا الى الحق *

*دون إنقاص لأقنوم ... أو زيادة ... فالثالوث له نفس المجد والكرامة والسلطان والقوة *

*فالروح القدس صادَق على محبة الآب ... التي أظهرها المسيح ... بسكناه في قلوبنا *

*فالآب أظهر المحبة في إرساليته للابن *
*والابن تمم المحبة في فاعلية عمل الصليب *
*والروح القدس ختم على هذه المحبة بسكناه في المؤمنين *

*هذا ما لا يعرفه العالم في بعده عن الله *


*فمن رأى المسيح ... رأى فيه الآب ... حلاً فيه الروح القدس *
يوحنا 14 : 9 
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَا *مَعَكُمْ* زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ *تَعْرِفْنِي* يَا فِيلُبُّسُ
اَلَّذِي *رَآنِي* فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ *أَرِنَا الآبَ *

تيموثاوس الثانية 1 : 14 
اِحْفَظِ الْوَدِيعَةَ الصَّالِحَةَ *بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* *السَّاكِنِ فِينَا.* 

​


----------



## scorpion81 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هو برضة مش فاهم بس انا هحاول اجاوب شوية بس مش عارف هجاوب على اللى فى عقلك ولالا*
> *شوف يا حبيبى كل اقنوم بيمثل جوهر الله كاملا وليس جزء *
> *الاب هو الكينونة الالهية والوجود الالهى وهو نفسه الجوهر الالهى بملئه*
> *ومن الاب ولد الكلمة او بمعنى ادق اللوغوس ولد منه وليس منبثق*
> ...


 مش فاهم اى حاجة


----------



## yousef5 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هو برضة مش فاهم بس انا هحاول اجاوب شوية بس مش عارف هجاوب على اللى فى عقلك ولالا
> شوف يا حبيبى كل اقنوم بيمثل جوهر الله كاملا وليس جزء
> الاب هو الكينونة الالهية والوجود الالهى وهو نفسه الجوهر الالهى بملئه
> ومن الاب ولد الكلمة او بمعنى ادق اللوغوس ولد منه وليس منبثق
> ...



بم ان الاب هو الكينونه وهو الوالد لكلمته العاقله والباعث لروحه الازلي ,فهل الاب روح وعقل فقط ام ان لديه شئ اضافي اكثر من الابن والروح


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

يا حبيبي قلنا الآب هو كينونة الله
الآب هو اعلان الله عن نفسه بصفته (الكائن بذاته)
كينونة الله ، كيان الله ، لأن الله له كيان و ليس نكرة
هذا ما أعلن عنه الله في شخص الآب

كائن بذاته يعني لا أحد يُحييه ، كينونته بذاته و ليس بآخر

أما الانسان مثلا ، فكائن بذات الله ،  
فالآب هو اعلان الله عن نفسه في صورة (الكائن بذاته)
الابن هو اعلان الله عن نفسه في صورة (الله الناطق بكلمته) و الكلمة صار جسدا
الروح القدس هو اعلان الله عن نفسه في صورة (الله الحي بروحه)




> yousef5 قال:
> 
> 
> > بم ان الاب هو الكينونه وهو الوالد لكلمته العاقله والباعث لروحه الازلي ,فهل الاب روح وعقل فقط ام ان لديه شئ اضافي اكثر من الابن والروح


 
ليس الآب روح و عقل
بل
الله كيان و روح و عقل ناطق
كما ان الانسان ، جسد و روح و عقل

فلا يصلح ان نقول ان الجسد هو الاصل و عنده روح و عقل !!


----------



## yousef5 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> يا حبيبي قلنا الآب هو كينونة الله
> الآب هو اعلان الله عن نفسه بصفته (الكائن بذاته)
> كينونة الله ، كيان الله ، لأن الله له كيان و ليس نكرة
> هذا ما أعلن عنه الله في شخص الآب
> ...


 

لكن يا اخي هذا ما تقولوه وما اقراءه ان الاب هو الاصل وان الروح والعقل مبنثقه منه


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا اقصد بم ان الابن هو العقل والروح القدس هو روح الله فهل الاب له ما هو اكثر من هذا بما انه الاب



*إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 10 

30أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 
31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 
32 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 
33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» 
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 
35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ 
36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ 
37 إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي. 
38 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> بم ان الاب هو الكينونه وهو الوالد لكلمته العاقله والباعث لروحه الازلي ,فهل الاب روح وعقل فقط ام ان لديه شئ اضافي اكثر من الابن والروح



*أن الاب والابن والروح القدس، أقانيم متمايزون الواحد عن الآخر

 أنهم واحد في الجوهر متساوون في القدرة والمجد

 أن بين أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس تمييزاً في الوظائف والعمل، لأن الكتاب المقدس يعلم أن الاب يرسل الابن، وأن الاب والابن يرسلان الروح القدس، ولم يذكر قط أن الابن يرسل الاب، ولا أن الروح القدس يرسل الاب، أو الابن مع أن الاب والابن الروح القدس واحد في الجوهر، ومتساوون في القدرة والمجد.

 أن بعض أعمال اللاهوت تُنسب على الخصوص إلى الاب، وغيرها إلى الابن وأخرى إلى الروح القدس، مثال ذلك ما قيل أن الاب يختار ويدعو، وأن الابن يفدي، وأن الروح القدس يقدس ويجدد. تنسب بعض الصفات إلى أقنوم من الثالوث دون الآخرين، كالأبوة إلى الاب والبنوة إلى الابن، والانبثاق إلى الروح القدس​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 أكتوبر 2010)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا اقصد بم ان الابن هو العقل والروح القدس هو روح الله *فهل الاب له ما هو اكثر من هذا بما انه الاصل*


 


yousef5 قال:


> بما ان الاب هو الاصل وان الابن والروح منبثقين منه *فهل لديه ما هو اكثر من الروح والعقل ام ان الله هو روح وعقل فقط*


 
أخي *يوسف*

سنختصر جميع الإجابات بالتالي:

*الله واحد بثلاث أقانيم الآب والإبن والروح القدس*

*وليس مكون من الآب والإبن والروح والروح القدس* (كما فهمتَ في مشاركة سابقة)

*الآب والإبن والروح القدس واحد في الجوهر أي الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة.*

*كون الآب هو الأصل لا يعني أن الإبن والروح القدس فروع منه، *
*بل تعني أنه أصل كل وجود وكل كيان وكل حياة وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى مما خلقه في الكون.*

*لذلك سؤالك مغلوط لأنه يدل على أنك فهمت أن:*
*الإبن ( كلمة الله وعقله وحكمته المدبرة الذي به خلق كل شيء)*
*والروح القدس ( روح الله المحيي الإنسان والحيوان والنبات والناطق بالإنبياء ) *
*ممتلكات للآب ولذلك تسأل هل له أكثر من الروح والعقل.*

*الرجاء الإستفادة من الموضوع التالي:*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152154

ولك سلام الرب وفهم روحه القدوس


----------

